# PTE score analysis - help needed !!



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All,

I have appeared in PTE this month and having following result - 

*L 63, R 77, S 86, W 66*

Enabling skill result is as following - 

*Grammar 83
Oral Fluency 80
Pronunciation 65*

*Spelling 66
Vocabulary 71
Written Discourse 76
*

My analysis of score is as following-

*Listening* - I missed one complete fill in the blank question (all 5 words). Probably that might be reason of low score. Hope I will not do this mistake next time !!

*Reading *- Reading section did not go good for me. I was just not able to do good time management and at last I blindly answer two questions.

*Speaking *- The score is totally unexpected, I am not sure that its my score !!

*Writing *- I am not getting reason of low score, looking for pointers on it.

Please help me analyzing my score.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Could someone please provide comment on it.


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Could someone please provide comment on it.


You might want to focus on spelling. Use spell check to see where you stand. Written discourse score says quite a few things - the actual content, repitition & organizing the content in sections. There are many templates on essay writing that you can check out. All the Best.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

I think you may have also have lot of problems in Listening, the scores will not go low just because you have missed one full question. You might have got a quite few wrong. 

Are these scores official test score or practice tests? If you have not taken practice tests, you can perhaps try the PTE gold test kit.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is real PTE test result !!

I have booked test again on 19th June...


----------



## somaniab (Aug 18, 2017)

*PTE score please analyze someone*

In my second attempt, i have received following score :

Listening : 80
Reading : 79
Speaking : 62
Writing : 78

Grammar 68
Oral Fluency 61
Pronunciation 48
Spelling 83
Vocabulary 53
Written Discourse 57

In my first attempt , i got 77 marks in speaking. how come i score badly in second attempt?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

somaniab said:


> In my second attempt, i have received following score :
> 
> Listening : 80
> Reading : 79
> ...


Hi, just to share my own experience. I took the PTE FOUR times in a one-month period (29th June to 24th July 2017) and my speaking scores were 77, 90, 77, 90.

Looks weird, right? How can I score 90 and drop to 77 again? I suspected that the slightly softer microphone I was provided might have sabotaged me. The next time, if you ever find that your microphone is too soft, ask to change to another one. Both my 77 attempts were with a soft microphone. I wouldn't pay too much attention to the "Enabling Skills" section as my scores for PTE were L:89, S:90, W:90, R:90 but I went as low as 73 for oral fluency when I was extremely sure that I spoke more fluently than that.


----------



## somaniab (Aug 18, 2017)

Initious said:


> Hi, just to share my own experience. I took the PTE FOUR times in a one-month period (29th June to 24th July 2017) and my speaking scores were 77, 90, 77, 90.
> 
> Looks weird, right? How can I score 90 and drop to 77 again? I suspected that the slightly softer microphone I was provided might have sabotaged me. The next time, if you ever find that your microphone is too soft, ask to change to another one. Both my 77 attempts were with a soft microphone. I wouldn't pay too much attention to the "Enabling Skills" section as my scores for PTE were L:89, S:90, W:90, R:90 but I went as low as 73 for oral fluency when I was extremely sure that I spoke more fluently than that.


thanks. i will keep that in mind


----------

